# Anybody knows this watch? La Rochette Prima



## Cuajarrones (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi everybody, Imfound this nice watch. But I don't know nothing about him or his history.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

1930s period Swiss Made. Nothing else I can help with sadly...


----------



## Graham Osborne (May 15, 2014)

Hi

I believe that La Rochette was a trademark used by Zeligson Freres and J.Grevere, both from la Chaux de fonds.

Graham


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Cool looking watch!


----------



## Galimbe (Nov 20, 2016)

I think its period near 1950.


----------

